# Lakers and Suns have been in discussions about a deal -- a blockbuster deal



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a thread in general board. Marion is extremely unhappy with "Amare demands the ball oo much". There is a big problem between Amare and Marion....

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=277553


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, this is actually legit. What have you done with the real BallScientist? I'm a fence sitter on this deal.

Cons:
1. Marion fitting in the triangle.
2. We trade one of the few besides Kobe who can 'create' for someone who is used to being spoonfed.
3. Attitude issues.
4. Can opt out of deal and become a free agent next summer. Management plotting to blow up the team?
5. Odom eats him alive when we play the Suns.

Pros:
1. As the article mentions, our defensive wings are ridiculous.
2. Marion is a good weakside defender, which bodes well with Kwame's man D in the post.
3. He can defend versatile bigs who play the perimeter better than Odom.
4. Durability, which is a huge upgrade over Odom.
5. Moves quickly off of the ball/cuts, which might just make him fit decently in a motion offense.

And last but not least, this quote from Marion.


> And I would love to play with Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Like I said in the other thread, I don't see this helping us. Feels like we'd trade Odom for Marion just to do a trade...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys Odom has been on this team for 3 years and has done nothing. Marion knows how to play the game and does everything correctly. I would ABSOLUTELY DO THIS TRADE. Brian Cook sucks also.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Meh, I'm not against it, just not sure how well he'd fit in on our team. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Man wouldnt it be hilarious if this trade went down and we played Phoenix in the 1st round and Odom ate us alive....


no it wouldnt.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd rather do Vladimir and Kwame or something like that for Marion.

Vladimir would be great with the Suns game plan of shooting 3s all day, and Kwame gives them a decent backup, to take Kurt Thomas's spot, as he is no longer with Suns.

I'd say that would be a better deal for the Suns and us, as Odom wouldn't be very effective IMO in the Suns system, as he isn't great at shooting 3s, and needs the ball to be in his hands, to benefit the most out of his skill set, and obv. he isn't going to be doing that with Nash on the team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Vlad, Kwame, Farmar and a 2nd rounder for Marion. :biggrin:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eternal said:


> I'd rather do Vladimir and Kwame or something like that for Marion.
> 
> Vladimir would be great with the Suns game plan of shooting 3s all day, and Kwame gives them a decent backup, to take Kurt Thomas's spot, as he is no longer with Suns.
> 
> I'd say that would be a better deal for the Suns and us, as Odom wouldn't be very effective IMO in the Suns system, as he isn't great at shooting 3s, and needs the ball to be in his hands, to benefit the most out of his skill set, and obv. he isn't going to be doing that with Nash on the team.



I agree. Mitch has to pitch what you're saying to the Suns. Radman would get a lot of open looks. I also agree that Odom might struggle with the Suns, unless they give him a role similar to Diaw.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Eternal said:


> I'd rather do Vladimir and Kwame or something like that for Marion.
> 
> Vladimir would be great with the Suns game plan of shooting 3s all day, and Kwame gives them a decent backup, to take Kurt Thomas's spot, as he is no longer with Suns.
> 
> I'd say that would be a better deal for the Suns and us, as Odom wouldn't be very effective IMO in the Suns system, as he isn't great at shooting 3s, and needs the ball to be in his hands, to benefit the most out of his skill set, and obv. he isn't going to be doing that with Nash on the team.


Yeah i'm sure Phoenix would be all over that deal... 

Odom would fit in great with the Suns transition style of game. He may not be the best 3 point shooter, but he's a great passer and rebounder and with all the other threats Phoenix has he'd make them even more dangerous. He's not the defender Marion is, but he's certainly not terrible either.

Plus it gives them another playmaker when Nash is on the bench.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I think it over, **** the Suns, if we are better we should do it, We shouldnt care about other team better or not


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't see this trade making the Lakers much better. They need a big man, not another 3.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd do it in a heartbeat. 

3 years of Kobe/Odom having exactly shown anything other than brief glimpses. 

Kobe's game isn't conducive offensively to Odom's. Marion seems a better fit as he is a much better (and accomplished) guy OFF the ball. Additionally, he runs the floor much better than Odom and certainly is more durable. 

The key (of course) isn't so much the offense as it is the defense. Do you believe Marion to be an upgrade to Odom? If so, people shouldn't hesitate to act on the deal.

They key (of course) is salary. And an extension. Will "the poorest owner in the NBA" be willing to extend him at 18-20 million per?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd say go ahead and do it becuase us fans really need somthing new to get excited about. I think Marion will be a better investment than J. O'neil. Odom was good during the playoffs but that is only 4-7 games out of the other 82 during the season.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Some of the comments are funny.

Marion is a MUCH better player than Odom. Both have 8 seasons under their belt.

Note, PER adjusts for pace, so don't think the Suns system inflates these numbers for Marion.
Career PER: Marion 21.0, Odom 17.0
Last Season PER: Marion 20.8, Odom 16.1

Career honors: 
Marion 4-time All-Star, 2 time 3rd team All NBA, 
Odom - none

Season Stat Rankings Made Top 10 for Multiple Years: 
Marion - Minutes Played, Defensive Rebounds, Total Rebounds, Rebounds Per Game, Steals, Steals Per Game, 
Odom - Turnovers

Marion has 250 career "Win Shares" (36 last season) and an .828 PW%
Odom has 112 career "Win Shares" (14 last season) and a .508 PW%

Marion has been more durable, is a better defender, is a better player without the ball (which is a better match for Kobe).

It isn't even close. In terms of talent, this is a very one-sided trade proposal. If this rumor is true, the Lakers are only getting this chance because Phoenix has been giving away talent for years in a constant effort to stay under the lux tax.

The only reason the Lakers wouldn't want Marion is because they don't want to pay him (are they going to pay Odom or any other decent player then?) and/or are going to blow up the team anyway.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/mariosh01.html
http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/o/odomla01.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers Trade:*
Lamar Odom
Kwame Brown
Brian Cook

*Suns Trade:*
Shawn Marion
Boris Diaw

Los Angeles Lakers
PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Javaris Crittenton...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Shawn Marion...Boris Diaw...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm

Phoenix Suns
PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa...Marcus Banks...D.J. Strawberry
SG: Raja Bell...Eric Piatkowski
SF: Grant Hill...Alando Tucker
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook
C: Amare Stoudemire...Kwame Brown...Brian Skinner


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't think you will be able to pry Diaw away from the suns by essentially adding Brown.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> I don't think you will be able to pry Diaw away from the suns by essentially adding Brown.


Cook would be very good for the Suns. So it would be more then just adding Brown. You don't think he'd thrive in the Suns system the way he shoots the ball?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

^^You're not gonna get Diaw for Cook when clearly Diaw is the superior player. Cook + Kwame does NOT equal Diaw either.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Just my opinion:

Marion/Banks for Odom/Brown

Suns fall in love with SAVE.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

In my opinion the proposed deal involving Marion and Diaw for Odom, Cook and Brown works well. I believe people have forgotten that over the course of the past 2 seasons that the Suns have been looking for a defensive minded center that can relieve Amare of the stress his body faces from having to play 82 games a season defending the 5 spot. Kwame Brown fits that description to the "T" and his athletic game also allows the Suns to continue to play at their blistering pace; something Kurt Thomas hampered. Just to add icing to the cake, Brown will be up for free agency soon enough and likely will see a reduction in pay which should bode well for a cost conscious Suns team.

As another poster mentioned earlier, Brian Cook figures to be a solid player for the Suns. Despite his height and defensive deficiencies I believe that the Suns likely would play him at the 5 in the same manner that Tim Thomas once did but just off the bench. I think you'd see career numbers from him.

Odom for Marion could be considered a fair deal straight up. The main issue here however is that Odom lacks the ability to move without the ball as well as Marion which should figure into the Suns losing some scoring. In fact, without Marion, there would be no distinguishable no.2 scorer after Amare but I doubt that should severly hamper the Suns play. That system was specifically designed for players that necessarily did not have a host of offensive skills but a world of speed. The Suns definately would retain that key element and another player that could promote even greater ball movement and more fast breaks; Odom's height and ball handling ability means easy rebounds that translates into transition points.

For the Lakers, I'm not as big a fan of this deal. Although Marion may be an excellent everything, I do not believe he can play the 4 position in any and every system. At 6-7 that body of his might not be capable of playing 82 games in a half court set and likely would not be able to pound the ball down low. Without Kwame there protecting the paint, I don't believe the Lakers are as tough down low as they were (which is saying alot considering you guys weren't stopping anyone) so I don't know how well you guys would deal with the deduction in height. 

I'm a huge fan of Turiaf so maybe he'd be able to step in at the 4 spot and allow Marion to play the 3. The question now is whether you guys have that much faith in Marion's ability to create his own shot with the ball in his hands and if not, within the triangle offense. I don't believe he's as good an offensive player as the numbers might suggest but his hustle and energy should keep him in the 20ppg hemisphere. Then again, isn't that the same kind of game that Turiaf brings to the table?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kobe would welcome a trade for Marion apparently.

Link


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If we're truly in a state of "keep Kobe in LA mind" I believe that probably the best deal available would be for Jermaine O'Neal. While the likely would include giving up Bynum, there are scenarios in the deal that you might be able to venture in that might get the deal done such as giving up several draft picks, preferably 3 first rounders. I'm well aware of the fact that the league does not permit you to give up draft picks in two consecutive drafts so how about dealing a draft picks from the 2008 and 2010 season and during the 2009 season have the option available to swap draft picks. At this particular point and time, it does not look like we have very much to show for Kupchak's draft picks and keep perhaps the most important draft pick of all in Bynum.

Something along the lines of Odom, Brown's expiring contract, Farmer and those 3 draft picks for O'Neal and someone along the lines of a Shawn Williams could get the job done. The taste of giving up that much does not sit well with me but it does improve the Lakers significantly by keeping Kobe happy. I think you could very well build a contender around that with a few pieces ie role players.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> I don't think you will be able to pry Diaw away from the suns by essentially adding Brown.


LA does not need Diaw. Also losing Odom and Brown will make the Lakers frontline real vulnerable.

Its a stupid idea.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom
> Kwame Brown
> Brian Cook
> ...


We get torched in the paint, yet don't have the pieces to run a true umtempo offense. The only way I could see the Suns doing that deal is if they preferred to save money with Kwame's expiring. Marion for Odom with fillers makes sense to me. The extension is a big concern obviously. Also, this MIGHT give leverage to the JO deal since Phoenix would be willing to part with Marion for a smaller package that Bynum/Odom.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

IMO, if Sarver's only concern is really to look out for his business interests, then dumping Marion and acquiring an expiring like Kwame makes the most sense.

Kwame can easily fill K. Thomas' previous role, and the best part is he has an expiring contract. Another piece could be Radmanovic, the Suns has lost some depth in shooting when they let go of J.Jones and Joe Johnson, but Radmanovic is deadly when healthy. D'antoni could use Vladimir the same way he used all his shooters who thrived in his offense before.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

since appearently the Suns did not ask for Kwame, they obviously feel they don't need his expiring contact. I say just do the regular trade

Odom + cook (or vujacic )


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I call BS...the trade you hear about is never the one that happens. I obviously could be wrong but I say nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well at the same time did anyone really think KG was going to boston and accept it at that?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> since appearently the Suns did not ask for Kwame, they obviously feel they don't need his expiring contact. I say just do the regular trade
> 
> Odom + cook (or vujacic )


Actually the Suns never asked for anyone at all. This is just one of the many rumors that people make up to make the off season more bearable.

And Id rather keep Sasha than Cook.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Odom is definitely a good player, but he hasn't stepped up to be that second answer that we have needed. I do feel that this may just be a trade for the heck of it, but it probably will benefit us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would definitely trade Odom and Cook for Marion. Its time to move odom along for a player with marion's energy, toughness, durability and confidence. Odom is the more skilled player but he lacks star player confidence and gives us very little on the defensive end. I think Marion and Kobe could ride each others energy much better. Odom acts like the 2nd option is a burden more than an opportunity, Marion I think would embrace proving to people he can be a 2nd fiddle. 

You can keep Diaw, he's not that special in my mind an alright player, I'd rather have Kwame's defense and athleticism to go along with Mihm and Bynum down low. He's a good contrast to their style of play. 

Time to move Odom he is what he is and the team needs the infusion of energy and athleticsm with Marion.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

marion doesn't have the shooting touch or the ball handling skills to be a #2.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This article tells why we don't have Marion yet.

www.sportingnews.com


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> marion doesn't have the shooting touch or the ball handling skills to be a #2.



So your telling me having Marion would make the Lakers worse then? 

The truth is the Lakers have no real second scoring option. Odom is the next best thing they have at the moment. Marion would be a far better upgrade in that department. He is clutch (At least during the regular season, and sometimes the playoffs). He has an ugly but accurate shot. And he isn't afraid of Kobes wrath if he misses a jumpshot. 

He is exactly what this team needs. My only wish is that we could Send brown with Odom and Cook. Just get rid of all the garbage we can since you know where not resigning brown and were not going to get anything for his disgustingly over paid pathetic contract.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So your telling me having Marion would make the Lakers worse then?
> 
> The truth is the Lakers have no real second scoring option. Odom is the next best thing they have at the moment. Marion would be a far better upgrade in that department. He is clutch (At least during the regular season, and sometimes the playoffs). He has an ugly but accurate shot. And he isn't afraid of Kobes wrath if he misses a jumpshot.
> 
> He is exactly what this team needs. My only wish is that we could Send brown with Odom and Cook. Just get rid of all the garbage we can since you know where not resigning brown and were not going to get anything for his disgustingly over paid pathetic contract.


no, im just saying that marion has neither the shooting touch nor the ball handling skills to be a viable #2.

you're basing his skills off of the suns offensive system, where he is often fed the ball on fast breaks and makes hustle plays. the lakers would be more of a halfcourt team, which spells trouble for marion.

plus, he does not have an accurate jump shot.. last year he shoot a 31.2% from 3 point range... and this is from the open looks that nash gets him along with his jacking up 3's all the time.

that's one thing about marion that has somewhat annoyed me.. he jacks up too many 3's. it's probably to make up for his inability to create offense. 

now, if we could get a REAL 2nd scoring option.. having marion would be dandy (better than odom), even if we were a half court team. if bynum can pan out to be a good 18/9 guy who is a consistent 2nd option.. i say trade marion for odom. that's pretty impossible if you're paying him more than $20 million a year.. unless we were the knicks.

btw, anyone else remember in phil's book.. where he says he lobbied to get the laekrs to trade kobe for marion? what a horrible deal that would have been.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> no, im just saying that marion has neither the shooting touch nor the ball handling skills to be a viable #2.
> 
> you're basing his skills off of the suns offensive system, where he is often fed the ball on fast breaks and makes hustle plays. the lakers would be more of a halfcourt team, which spells trouble for marion.
> 
> ...


Well I agree that we should get someone thats far better as a second option than Marion. But this team over the last three years.. Or I should change the management of this team has left me a little faithless. So if I see anything that might play out to make us better, I'll take it. Thats how desperate I am. (Sad how far this organization has fallen). 

And if the Lakers would have made a Kobe for Marion, I would have gone hunting.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

article on marion, here's a small excerpt:
*
Nash never mentioned Marion specifically, but throughout McCallum's book, however, those are the complaints about Shawn Marion. In video sessions, the coaches see him playing very softly in stretches. At one point, Marion -- a very good defender -- refuses to switch off Lamar Odom because he worries that if Odom has a big scoring night, Marion will be blamed in the press (and presumably he'd rather not do what the coaches want then be singled out for criticism). Later in the book, there is a tale of Coach Mike D'Antoni meeting privately with Marion and imploring him to play with greater desire, and to hustle more.*

a little too concerned with his image. a little too in love with himself. just perfect to play with kobe.

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-28-91/Cooked-by-the-Sun--Meet-Shawn-Marion.html


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

afobisme said:


> article on marion, here's a small excerpt:
> *
> Nash never mentioned Marion specifically, but throughout McCallum's book, however, those are the complaints about Shawn Marion. In video sessions, the coaches see him playing very softly in stretches. At one point, Marion -- a very good defender -- refuses to switch off Lamar Odom because he worries that if Odom has a big scoring night, Marion will be blamed in the press (and presumably he'd rather not do what the coaches want then be singled out for criticism). Later in the book, there is a tale of Coach Mike D'Antoni meeting privately with Marion and imploring him to play with greater desire, and to hustle more.*
> 
> ...


but kobe actually has the skill to match his ego


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The proposed deal was Marion AND Kidd for Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I've not yet said anything on this matter, and my opinion is that if we do get Marion straight up for Odom, it wouldn't be bad at all. It'd be something new to experiment with, and you never know what might happen with the both of them together. Now, if the trade doesn't go through, I won't be upset because I still like Lamar Odom. But it would just freshen things up, and at this point, what do we have to lose, honestly?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

<object width="425" height="353"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0kVc53l0cBI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0kVc53l0cBI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="353"></embed></object>

Interesting video from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> ^^You're not gonna get Diaw for Cook when clearly Diaw is the superior player. Cook + Kwame does NOT equal Diaw either.


Go check out what the suns got back for Kurt Thomas and draft picks and then delete your post.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> So I've not yet said anything on this matter, and my opinion is that if we do get Marion straight up for Odom, it wouldn't be bad at all. It'd be something new to experiment with, and you never know what might happen with the both of them together. Now, if the trade doesn't go through, I won't be upset because I still like Lamar Odom. But it would just freshen things up, and at this point, what do we have to lose, honestly?


Odom for Marion, i'm game.

A starting 5 of Fisher/Kobe/Marion/Kwame/Bynum ending the season would be great.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sean said:


> <object width="425" height="353"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0kVc53l0cBI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0kVc53l0cBI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="353"></embed></object>
> 
> Interesting video from a few weeks ago...


lol sweet


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Odom for Marion, i'm game.
> 
> A starting 5 of Fisher/Kobe/Marion/Kwame/Bynum ending the season would be great.


interesting starting five except for kwame


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would be astonished if Kwame somehow became a suitable 4. IMO, it's just not going to happen. I would love for Mihm to challenge for the spot, but that's asking a lot. The likely starting five will be: Fisher/Kobe/Luke/Odom/Kwame, but do not rule out Bynum winning the spot. Phil has to know that securing that spot would bolster Bynum's confidence. Hopefully he is able to earn it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I would be astonished if Kwame somehow became a suitable 4. IMO, it's just not going to happen. I would love for Mihm to challenge for the spot, but that's asking a lot. The likely starting five will be: Fisher/Kobe/Luke/Odom/Kwame, but do not rule out Bynum winning the spot. Phil has to know that securing that spot would bolster Bynum's confidence. Hopefully he is able to earn it.



I think your being to nice. Kwame will never be a suitable 4. He simply lacks the skill set needed. He has no soft touch or shot outside of 2 feet from the rim. Hell even when he is within two feet of the rim wide open the moron will lay it up to strong and miss...

He has hooks and not hands. And simply lacks the mental capacity for basketball. I mean the guy is never there. How many times can he drop a pass and look caught off guard? How many times can he blow a layup? How could a guy his size and strength not at least be a good rebounder? I mean seriously, he is the most over paid trash in the NBA. 

Mihm is smart, decent hands, decent shot (I like that little jumper he has developed), a natural swatter and decent rebounder. His man man isn't as good as Browns, but his team defense is far better. And if we can keep PG's from raping us, I suspect his foul trouble wont be a problem anymore. Mihm will have no problems taking the 4. I mean, even Brown doesnt want to move from the center position. He said so himself.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think your being to nice. Kwame will never be a suitable 4. He simply lacks the skill set needed. He has no soft touch or shot outside of 2 feet from the rim. Hell even when he is within two feet of the rim wide open the moron will lay it up to strong and miss...
> 
> He has hooks and not hands. And simply lacks the mental capacity for basketball. I mean the guy is never there. How many times can he drop a pass and look caught off guard? How many times can he blow a layup? How could a guy his size and strength not at least be a good rebounder? I mean seriously, he is the most over paid trash in the NBA.
> 
> Mihm is smart, decent hands, decent shot (I like that little jumper he has developed), a natural swatter and decent rebounder. His man man isn't as good as Browns, but his team defense is far better. And if we can keep PG's from raping us, I suspect his foul trouble wont be a problem anymore. Mihm will have no problems taking the 4. I mean, even Brown doesnt want to move from the center position. He said so himself.


You're the only person who has trashed Kwame worse than I have in this forum. Figured I would try to be nice.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're the only person who has trashed Kwame worse than I have in this forum. Figured I would try to be nice.



Hahaha. I try to verbally jab the loser whenever I can. I mean there is never ending material. You should join in more. It's almost a stress reliever. Bad day at work? Well Brown has a bad day everyday at work, etc.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

*Marion will show up...*

In Suns training camp.

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0927marion0927.html


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Mihm is a better overall player than Kwame IMO, weaker man to man defender but better at everything else. I wouldn't mind him starting at PF or C spot.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I would go along with this trade. Marion is a better weakside player, both offensively and defensively. He also gets a lot of "junk" points. Finally, I also think he is a better outside shooter than Odom. As for trading Radman instead, I am not ready to give up on him just yet. The Lakers need outside shooters. Prior to his bonehead shoulder injury debacle late last season, let's not forget that he also played with an injured hand (which required post season surgury to repair) the entire season. He can't run, jump, rebound, defend and he needs a haircut and shave...but he can shoot! Geez, after saying that, maybe we should trade him!!!


----------

